# Brown Chicken before putting into a crock-pot



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2012)

I am doing a chicken thigh recipe in a crock pot tonight. Should I brown the pieces (skin on and bone in) ? The recipe specifically calls for no water or other liquid.. Do you think the juices from the onions and chicken will do the trick?


----------



## Soma (Sep 3, 2012)

Not if you aren't adding any liquid....cuz pre-browning will stop the chicken from oozing its own liquids into the pot.

Good luck! let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2012)

You have to brown the chicken separately in a hot pan before putting it in the CP.  You can't brown in a CP.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2012)

Andy, I knew that. I just wondered if it would be okay to do the browning and then cook it in the crock pot to finish for about 6 hours. There is not supposed to be any liquid added, according to the recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Andy, I knew that. I just wondered if it would be okay to do the browning and then cook it in the crock pot to finish for about 6 hours. There is not supposed to be any liquid added, according to the recipe.




Sorry, misread the question.  I think it'll be fine.  Brown the chicken.  The crockpot will cause the chicken and veggies to give up their liquids to cook the dish.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 3, 2012)

Browning meat creates flavor.

It does not seal in juices.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 3, 2012)

I would brown it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 3, 2012)

With the skin on, I too would brown them.  If they were skinless, probably not.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 3, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> I am doing a chicken thigh recipe in a crock pot tonight. Should I brown the pieces (*skin on* and bone in) ? The recipe specifically calls for* no water or other liquid*.. Do you think the juices from the onions and chicken will do the trick?


 
Since you are using skin-on & no liquid, I would not brown first.  The skin/fat will increase the temp/heat, & may give some browning.  (I would spray the pot w/ nonstick cooking spray.) If you want a crispy dark skin, I would go with another cooking method.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2012)

I browned them a little. They are in the Crock pot cooking away.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 3, 2012)

Soma said:


> Not if you aren't adding any liquid....cuz pre-browning will stop the chicken from oozing its own liquids into the pot.



That's just not true at all.

I say brown the chicken, then deglaze the pan in which you browned them.  Reduce the liquid to a thick, syrup consistency and add it into the recipe.  It'll be less than a tablespoon of water but the flavor benefit should be huge.  Browning it will add flavor, and that's always good.  I always start off my braises/slow cooks with seared protein.


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> That's just not true at all.
> 
> I say brown the chicken, then deglaze the pan in which you browned them. Reduce the liquid to a thick, syrup consistency and add it into the recipe. It'll be less than a tablespoon of water but the flavor benefit should be huge. Browning it will add flavor, and that's always good. I always start off my braises/slow cooks with seared protein.


 
So true NM. Even the veggies have tons of liquid that they will release into the pot as they slowly cook. Sauteing the veggies before placing in the pot will add additional flavor to the finished dish.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

I personally would brown them a little first


----------



## jennyema (Sep 4, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> That's just not true at all.
> 
> I say brown the chicken, then deglaze the pan in which you browned them.  Reduce the liquid to a thick, syrup consistency and add it into the recipe.  It'll be less than a tablespoon of water but the flavor benefit should be huge.  Browning it will add flavor, and that's always good.  I always start off my braises/slow cooks with seared protein.




You are right that browning doesn't seal in juices.

And you are totally right on about how to boost flavor by using the fond left over in the skillet.

Browning protein is what creates flavor!


----------



## Cerise (Sep 4, 2012)

The only recipes I've seen for skin-on chicken that don't call for adding any liquid, is Rotisserie-Style chicken (below).  In my experience (over the last decade), I have not seen or tried browning same prior to placing it in the CP.  That's not to say it can't or shouldn't be done, but that's what I based my reply on.

Crock Pot Rotisserie Style Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 448861

Don't recall any mention of vegetables.  Would like to have seen the "recipe" in its' entirety.  What matters is how it turned out.


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> The only recipes I've seen for skin-on chicken that don't call for adding any liquid, is Rotisserie-Style chicken (below). In my experience (over the last decade), I have not seen or tried browning same prior to placing it in the CP. That's not to say it can't or shouldn't be done, but that's what I based my reply on.
> 
> Crock Pot Rotisserie Style Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 448861
> 
> Don't recall any mention of vegetables. Would like to have seen the "recipe" in its' entirety. What matters is how it turned out.


 
A lot of CP recipes suggest making a bed of veggies for the meat to sit on. That way the chicken isn't sitting in juices yet is cooking. The juices from the chicken meld with the juices from the veggies and make a delicious gravy when mixed with the deglazed juices from the stovetop pan. 

Sorry if we came across as being critical of your comment. It wasn't intended that way.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> So true NM. Even the veggies have tons of liquid that they will release into the pot as they slowly cook. Sauteing the veggies before placing in the pot will add additional flavor to the finished dish.



I think the topic was searing chicken (not veggies), which is just browning the outside before adding it to the CP.  No mention of sauteeing/cooking through; the chicken will still be raw in the middle after the sear which is the way it should be.  It'll still have PLENTY of juices to add to the CP as it cooks.  I always sear and deglaze before braising/slow cooking.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> A lot of CP recipes suggest making a bed of veggies for the meat to sit on. That way the chicken isn't sitting in juices yet is cooking. The juices from the chicken meld with the juices from the veggies and make a delicious gravy when mixed with the deglazed juices from the stovetop pan.
> 
> Sorry if we came across as being critical of your comment. It wasn't intended that way.


 
Actually, I place veggies on top, rather than the bottom so they don't become soggy, & per my model's instructions.  But, that's not what the OP asked about.


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Actually, I place veggies on top, rather than the bottom so they don't become soggy, & per my model's instructions. But, that's not what the OP asked about.


 
I was only offering the OP a means to obtain additional flavor for her meal. Veggies have a ton of flavor to add to any meal.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 5, 2012)

I seared the chicken thighs well on one side (the presentation side) then put them in the CP on a huge bed of onions. Added 30 cloves of garlic and salt & pepper. That was it. After 6 hours on low, they came out perfectly cooked and with lots of juice to pour over. Everyone loved them.

Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad that worked out for you.


----------

